# It's in the hands!



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

This title is misleading! We're all thinking about technique.. ya know... all those instructional videos about hand placement, picking technique, etc.

No No... I'm not talkin' 'bout 'dat!:nono:

I'm talking about your hands and maybe some tools and oils and polish and.... OK.

Have you ever setup your guitar.. string height(action)... intonation.. nut string depth(1st fret action)

Have you ever replaced a tuner.... filed a high fret...resoldered a bad output jack.

Have you ever restrung a violin bow....repaired a scratch...made your own instrument

...and if ya wanna talk about those instructional videos.... that's OK too!:bigsmile:

Pep


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

PepAX7 said:


> This title is misleading! We're all thinking about technique.. ya know... all those instructional videos about hand placement, picking technique, etc.
> 
> No No... I'm not talkin' 'bout 'dat!:nono:
> 
> ...



I can personally share my very own secrets of all secrets!:bigsmile:
For my guitar inner electric connections I use telephone/data cable.








It's a bit more stiff than normal cables I saw used for internal guitar electronic solderings, but I found out that -expecially with passive pick-ups- I have a bit more clarity and less noise.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice, Marco... solid copper, eh?

Never tried that! Interesting.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

PepAX7 said:


> Have you ever setup your guitar.. string height(action)... intonation.. nut string depth(1st fret action)


Yes, Yes, and Yes. Intonation is pretty easy these days, what with the availability of electronic tuners. It must have been a bear back in the days when we used to tune to the piano. Although, with no electronic tuners I imagine people just weren't aware that their intonation was out. I know I wasn't! You just tuned the open strings to the piano, and that was that!

Nut depth is tricky, though, especially for the smaller strings. And I play bass, don't know how guitar players would deal with it. Actually got my nut action a bit too low, guess I need to get a tech to make me another one. Typically they're way higher than they need to be. My Steinberger bass dI had idn't even had a nut - the first position was just another fret. Seeing that made me realize that the nut only has to be a mere smidge higher than the frets.

And don't forget truss rod adjustments. Thanks to Google I found the info I needed, and I trussed my last two basses.




> Have you ever replaced a tuner.... filed a high fret...resoldered a bad output jack.


No, Yes, and Yes. Filing a high fret - pretty tricky. Hard to do without damaging the fretboard (next time I'll put down some masking tape or something).

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## eleveniseven (Jan 24, 2010)

good source for thread material for sure!
any wiring job i do in guitar or bass, is wired with 18 or 16 ga. solid core wire. i started using this because i can lay out the circuit and it doesnt move, it also allows me to run wire right where i want it. in the end, it makes for a very solid and secure wiring job that i dont have to worry about failing.
here lately, in my higher end applications, i have resorted to using mil spec 18 ga silver plated wire with ptfe coating...total overkill, but it looks so good!


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

> Have you ever setup your guitar.. string height(action)... intonation.. nut string depth(1st fret action)
> 
> Have you ever replaced a tuner.... filed a high fret...resoldered a bad output jack.
> 
> Have you ever restrung a violin bow....repaired a scratch...made your own instrument


yes yes yes sort of yes yes yes no no (they are what guitars are all about!) and three times 

Sorry i just wanted to reply to something with something like that.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sooooo... your a jack of all trades, eh?:flex:

Ugh.... about the scratches...... I bet you colored outside the lines in school, right?:rofl:

BTW... I've got you dog ear'd now as my "GO To GUY" when I need help.

Don't let let me down!:bigsmile:

Pep


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha i can't remember primary school (sad coz it really wasn't that long ago) so i may have done just that.

Oh what i'd do for a les paul and strat that looks like its been played for 40 years straight. :drool:


----------

